# Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered



## DrMoriarty (27 Dec 2006)

.

Just ordered one meself. Don't _really_ need it, but too much of a bargain to pass up on...


----------



## PM1234 (28 Dec 2006)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Excellent deal - thanks DrMoriarty. 

Just looking to see if I can find a travel charger before buying but not having much luck  Do you know if its easy enough to transfer music files to it? Currently have a Sony and while its easy its very slow.


----------



## rgfuller (28 Dec 2006)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Nice one Dr M, shame delivery cost wasn't cheaper!

Cool that it has the radio too, and reading around reviews are generally positive.


----------



## Bazoo (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Dr. Moriarty (or anyone else who ordered one of these MP3 players)...
just wondering if you received yours yet? I ordered one two days ago online and received an email today saying that my order 'had changed' and to click on a link to see the details of the change. I couldn't see any link so forwarded the email to another email address of mine where the link did show up. When I clicked on the link it brought me into a web page which told me my order was 'on hold' due to problems processing the payment and that I had to email their customer service with my order number and they would explain what the problem was. I buy regularly on the net using the same credit card details I supplied to this provider and I am certain I entered all my details correctly (to the best of my knowledge and from previous experience, if you do happen to enter incorrect card digits, dates etc, you will get an error message at the point of attempting to make the transaction rather than several days later). I will wait and see what their customer service says but just wondering if anyone had experienced similar difficulties and if the offer is in fact too good to be true.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

No, I got an email on Saturday 29th confirming it had been dispatched, but I wouldn't really expect a parcel from the UK to make it here before the end of this week.

I had a similar problem with payment, initially, but entirely of my own making — I tried entering my _Laser_ card details to avoid the 1% credit card surcharge, and of course their system couldn't handle an Irish debit card. But they e-mailed me immediately (_and_ rang my work no., I discovered today!) to sort it out.

I'll post back when it arrives.


----------



## gordongekko (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

i got the same initial email but when i clicked on the link in the email today it told me everything has been sent so try it in a few days and see what happens


----------



## Bazoo (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Thanks guys. Just checked and it has been dispatched. 

Total cost €101. Can't wait for its arrival!


----------



## larry1 (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Ordered mine too today.. how do you charge the unit?


----------



## gordongekko (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

it comes with a charger


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

And a nice little custom carry-case with a belt clip, as I discovered when it arrived this afternoon (so I needn't have bundled  with it, but hey, the kid will use it for her new camera...) 

It's charging now, so I haven't had a chance to test it yet. One minor gripe — the unit is silver and the carry-case black, but the earphones included are white... people might think I bought an iPod!


----------



## europhile (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

I currently use an iPod Nano with a Mac but want something a bit bigger.

Would I be able ot use both this and the Nano with iTunes or would it all go bellyup on me?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

_DrM _- when you get a chance can you post some feedback on

the user interface
how you download/sync (does it just appear as a _USB _hard drive and you drag and drop or do you use some other application to manage/sync)?
the folder sorting issue (some of the few reviews that I can find suggest using  something like [broken link removed] to address this)
the _USB _"host" feature which I presume means that you can sync other devices (e.g. digital camera) with the player which could be handy.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



DrMoriarty said:


> I had a similar problem with payment, initially, but entirely of my own making — I tried entering my _Laser_ card details to avoid the 1% credit card surcharge, and of course their system couldn't handle an Irish debit card. But they e-mailed me immediately (_and_ rang my work no., I discovered today!) to sort it out.


Is that how you got it for €93.20 instead of the €102 that I and others see?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

No, just before Christmas they dropped the price by £15 to £44.97 + p&p (= €93.20), then after about 48 hours it had gone back up to £59.97 (€115.51 delivered), and then they knocked £10 off it again. Nice to see that Acer's own RRP is £127.65! (scroll to second-last page)

Who says you can't time the markets?  

I'll post a 'user review' later; in the meantime, specs are available here and I can email the .pdf manual to anyone who wants it.

_[P.S. Erratum: laptopdirect's credit card surcharge is 0.9%, not 1%.]_


----------



## rgfuller (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Any idea where the "Radio" function is on it ?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



DrMoriarty said:


> .
> 
> Just ordered one meself. Don't _really_ need it, but too much of a bargain to pass up on...


Ostensibly you can buy the same device from  for GBP£55.79 including _P&P _or c. €83. The  that they deliver to _Ireland (Republic)_ and the order form allows you to select _Republic of Ireland _(although I had to enter _D07 0DD_ to satisfy the postal code verification check). Maybe if somebody is interested in buying one they could try this site and at best they'll get a better deal and (hopefully!) at worst their order will be rejected.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



rgfuller said:


> Any idea where the "Radio" function is on it ?


I've searched for information about this device and some descriptions mention the radio and others don't.


----------



## rgfuller (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Yeah, sadly the manual doesn't mention the radio, neither does the pdf manual ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/storage/mp-330/manual/Acer MP330-English Manual.pdf from the acer website, though the website itself does (expand the configurations triangle) http://www.acer.co.uk/acereuro/page...en&ctx3=146&ctx4=United+Kingdom&crc=988845648

I think it's a feature they thought of putting in (i.e. marketing got it) but didn't (engineering didn't implement).

I note the Acer MP-320 (older model?) does have FM Radio, and their Stick-MP3 players have radio on their headphones.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

It has no radio.  

Admittedly, it wasn't a priority for me — I've always found FM reception a bit touch-and-go on these portable players anyway (had a 5GB iRiver until my kid confiscated it).

By way of compensation, it has line-in recording and a USB host function, so you can record direct from a CD player and copy/delete/fdisk files from/to an attached flash drive without a PC.

Also, the max volume setting is the loudest I've _ever_ heard — and no rumbling/distortion! [broken link removed]


----------



## larry1 (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

ahh shi*te, mine is on the way. the radio was a big factor for me


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

You could be entitled to return it for a refund on the basis that the online desciription is inaccurate/misleading. See the [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] websites for more.


> Any description of information about goods or services should be accurate and not misleading. If you have been given false or misleading information you may be entitled to a refund.


----------



## Bazoo (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Mine arrived today - charging at the moment. It's looking good but pretty peeved about the lack of radio - would have been the clincher for me. Thanks for posting link to that other site Clubman with the even better deal - hubby is thinking of purchasing one for himself (he wouldn't be bothered about the absence of a radio). We'll see how mine goes.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Actually, the two sites look uncannily similar — even down to the little Christmas tree logo.


And, as mentioned above, £49.97 + p&p is exactly what I paid — and their p&p within the UK was £4.95, it was only when I selected postage to Ireland that it went up to €22-odd. I reckon directtvs.co.uk and laptopsdirect.co.uk are part of the same group. If so, maybe anyone who paid £5 more should hassle them a bit about the difference...? (although I doubt there's any legal obligation on them to honour the lower price/better offer).

If anyone can get them to deliver to Ireland for £4.95, let us know!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



DrMoriarty said:


> If anyone can get them to deliver to Ireland for £4.95, let us know!


I emailed them earlier asking them if this is the case but haven't heard back yet. I doubt it to be honest and reckon that the _Irish P&P _would be higher.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

What a rip-off..!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

Careful now! Unless you're talking about the misleading description of the radio feature which I will grant you.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

The start-up screen displays _(but not for long!)_ "Acer. Empowering people."

Do you think I might have a case there?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



DrMoriarty said:


> Actually, the two sites look uncannily similar — even down to the little Christmas tree logo.
> 
> 
> And, as mentioned above, £49.97 + p&p is exactly what I paid — and their p&p within the UK was £4.95, it was only when I selected postage to Ireland that it went up to €22-odd. I reckon directtvs.co.uk and laptopsdirect.co.uk are part of the same group. If so, maybe anyone who paid £5 more should hassle them a bit about the difference...? (although I doubt there's any legal obligation on them to honour the lower price/better offer).
> ...


Did it go up to €22 on the order form or only after submitting the order and when they got back to you about an issue with it? I went as far as the final order page and it didn't alter the _P&P _charge when I selected an _Irish _address.


----------



## Bazoo (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



ClubMan said:


> Careful now! Unless you're talking about the misleading description of the radio feature which I will grant you.


 
It was actually the title of the original post (Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered) that led me to think there was a radio feature. Not sure what part of the description of the product could be described as misleading??

Anyone elses new white earphones only got one earphone working??


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*

If you follow the Detailed Specs links on their site you get to a page that mentions the radio (though that page is on a different site.). Sounds like you were ripped-off by AAM to me though!


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

Thread title edited accordingly...  — although yes, I had read the mention of the FM radio in the advanced specs.

@Clubman: the 'carriage' went up to €22 as soon as I selected delivery to the Republic of Ireland.

One small consolation is that — a bit like with 7dayshop — it seems to be a flat rate regardless of how many items you order.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2007)

Thanks - now when are you posting a comprehensive review? 

BTW - several online descriptions of the device mention the radio including the one on the site originally linked. This is certainly misleading and possibly grounds for a refund.


----------



## Bazoo (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



ClubMan said:


> Thanks - now when are you posting a comprehensive review?
> 
> BTW - several online descriptions of the device mention the radio *including the one on the site originally linked*. This is certainly misleading and possibly grounds for a refund.


 
Agreed. I went in to look at the detailed spec and it is very misleading in respect of the radio. Notwithstanding this and the fact that the earphones don't work properly, I'm happy with the product so far. I'll leave the detailed description  to Dr. Moriarty.


----------



## larry1 (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

Like an ipod.. is it possible to get this mp3 player tuned in to the car stereo??


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



larry1 said:


> Like an ipod.. is it possible to get this mp3 player tuned in to the car stereo??




If you are talking about using an FM transmitter to play the MP3 player through the stereo, then yes, ANY MP3 player will work in this way.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2007)

Just to clarify ... such _FM _transmitters often simply connect to the headphone jack or line out connection and transmit the signal to your car radio. Some may connect other ways and be make/model specific but they are probably rarer.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



ClubMan said:


> Thanks - now when are you posting a comprehensive review?


Here's a start, so...  

*Installation/connection*

If you’re running Win XP, there are no drivers or software to install — Windows just picks it up as a mass USB storage device, assigns it a drive letter and names it appropriately.

The USB 2.0 interface is nice and quick compared to my cheapo flash drives; I transferred 1.18GB worth of Tom Waits (301 files, 15 folders) in a little under 150 seconds, which is not far off the max. read/write speeds of 9MB/S claimed in the manual.

One possible downside — though not for me personally — is that it doesn’t appear to integrate with Windows Media Player (i.e. the player doesn’t recognise it for synchronisation purposes. I’m not sure whether this might work if one were to install the DRM9 plug-in stored on it as an executable, but tbh I don’t see myself doing that... At ClubMan’s suggestion I downloaded MS SyncToy and it does the job fine.

The manual lists the following ‘Characters of Acer MP-330’ (_sic_).


> _Your Acer MP-330 is a multi-functional with high sound quality and low power consumption. Main feature contented:_
> ◆ Built-in HDD (1.8 inch)
> ◆ 128x128 DOT LCM with backlight
> ◆ USB2.0 High speed, compatible with USB 1.1
> ...


* Can’t confirm yet just how accurate this battery life claim is. I guess it’ll depend on use, anyway. One consolation of the old-style DOT LCM is that it’s probably less of a power-gobbler than a colour LCD. You can adjust the auto power-off from 30 seconds up to 5 mins.
** I’m not sure I’ll use this all that much, since I prefer to encode in VBR .wma, but it’s nice to have it for, say, storing images from a digital camera when the card gets full (the USB host sockets are the same standard mini-USB as my Fuji Finepix).

*Handling/ease of use*

Can’t really fault it. The unit is nice and light, yet feels solid enough. The finish is glossy to the touch, rather than that ‘brushed’ feel, and the control buttons have a pleasingly positive action to them, unlike the dreadful joystick controls on some other budget players I’ve seen. After a few minutes I found it easy to work everything with one hand, and without having to look. The (adjustable contrast) display is easy to read, and displays elapsed time, bitrate, ID3 tags and everything you’d expect — lyrics too, apparently, if they’re encoded in the files. No big delays when flicking from track to track, nor any disturbing HD noise — just a tiny ‘whirr…’ The stiff black leather carry-case is very nicely designed — sturdy, snug-fitting, with cutaways in all the right places to allow access to sockets and controls, and a nice little magnetic flap that flops down to cover the screen and facia — it’s not particularly obvious at first glance that it _is_ an mp3 player, if the earphones aren’t plugged into it. 

*Sound quality (the important bit!)*

I’m no expert, but it sounds damn good to me, even with the supplied earphones — I just wish they were black! As mentioned above, the max. volume setting is, if anything, _louder_ than would be comfortable to most ears (it has a sticker with that little legal warning the French insist upon, about listening at moderate levels, so as not to damage ze old _oreilles_…) I tried playing it back through the home stereo speakers and it was only bleedin’ massive!

So… for €92.30, I’m happy.

When do I get my €50 Amazon voucher?


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jan 2007)

Does it have a radio Dr. M?


----------



## rgfuller (10 Jan 2007)

It definitly does NOT have a radio which I had confirmed by Acer uk (acer have now updated their website) though easycom.co.uk aka laptopsdirect.ie have not yet done so.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

No, no radio (see above). 

The fact that they've amended the misleading description shouldn't prevent larry1 from being entitled to return his, though, if it's a 'dealbreaker' for him?

Incidentally, re the battery life — it's now been playing constantly at 75% volume setting for about 10 hours (I left it running overnight), and the battery indicator still shows 4/5 bars...  Admittedly, that may not be a reliable indicator of the power actually remaining , and the battery life might not be as good if I'd been fiddling with it — flicking back and forth, turning it on/off, etc.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the review _DrM_. Very interesting. I presume you know that battery life will probably be better with continuous/sequential play mode than automatic or manual random track switching play mode (less random access seeking for the hard disk to perform)? *[Sorry - just noticed that you cover this in your last post!] *Good point about the old style screen possibly being less of a power drain than newer higher res colour screens. Did you try the _USB _host mode (which I presume is basically a form of USB OTG)?

BTW - three different people from directtvs.co.uk (who seem to be on and the same with _laptopsdirect.co.uk _and presumably the _Irish _version of the site) got back to me about _P&P _to _Ireland _and one told me that it was £4.95 as stated on the website, another told me that it was £14.95 (which is c. €22) and another told me that it was £17.57 or €22 in spite of the fact that £17.95 is actually c. €26. Hmmm.... Anyway, I presume it is actually €22 as per _DrM's _experience.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

Cheers. Yeah, I know that about the continuous/sequential playback, but I have to say I'm fond of the random track switching. It adds a _frisson_ of unpredictability to my otherwise impeccably ordered life.  

And no, I haven't tried the USB host mode yet, because — oddly enough — the USB host cable provided has a 'male' connection at both ends. Surely it would have been more logical to have a female, since most devices you'd use it with would have either a built-in or cabled male connection? 

_[Edit: posts crossed. Maybe the guy who quoted you £4.95 is thinking of N.I. as opposed to 'Southern' Ireland?]_


----------



## fobs (10 Jan 2007)

Ordered mine from laptopsdirect and the 4.95 postage applied to my order. They sent a mail yesterday stating status had changed and to email the sales. Emailed the sales team with order # and just asked them to confirm the order recevied a message later yesterday evening that payment had been processed and item sent.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Do you mean that they charged you £4.95 and not anything more?


----------



## fobs (10 Jan 2007)

this is what my invoice states:
Carriage - 4.95
surcharge .9% .43
Player 42.53
tax 8.39
total = 56.30


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

The original price of c. €100 seems pretty good but c. €85 would obviously be even better!


----------



## larry1 (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

Got mine, aside from the radio issue I am very pleased. Its a nice piece of kit and as you mentioned its a perfectly handy portable hard drive for photos etc . I went on a 3 week hol last year with all the clan and had to bring my laptop to download pics every evening so this will be very handy.

Recommned: most definetely.. less than €100.. bargain


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Just wondering - would the battery be replaceable if/when it eventually fails to charge any more? Or is it sealed or some proprietary type that might not be easily sourced? Even at c. €100 it would jar with me personally to consider the player a disposable item to be ditched one the battery stops working.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

That's a good point, and one on which the manual says nothing at all. The only reference to the (1200mAh/3.7V Lion Polymer) battery is a warning about not over-charging it. Nothing on the Acer website, either.

The back of the unit looks easy enough to open — four precision Philips-head screws — but over one of the side seams is a tiny sticker saying (and I quote) "Attention! Broken without warranty".

I might try ringing the technical helpline (01-4073214) to ask about that...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Thanks _DrM_. BTW - any comments on the playback facilities? I thought I read some criticism of (a) the lack of playlists and (b) the fact that when switched on the player doesn't resume from where it left off but starts at the main menu. Hardly showstoppers but just curious. Is that an _Irish _support number?

P.S. I love the classic [broken link removed] messages in the manual and on that sticker!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



ClubMan said:


> (a) the lack of playlists and (b) the fact that when switched on the player doesn't resume from where it left off but starts at the main menu. Hardly showstoppers but just curious. Is that an _Irish _support number?


Yes, yes, and yes. But the idea of playlists goes right against the grain of that '_frisson_ of unpredictability' I mentioned...  

Incidentally, for those who really, really want/need an FM radio and are prepared to spend a bit more, I gather that Xtravision are selling off the  for €199 — although it doesn't appear on their website, only the (perhaps more interesting?) [broken link removed] for €269. See this thread on Boards.ie.


----------



## fobs (11 Jan 2007)

My Acer arrived by courier today but as the box was damaged had to refuse the product as could not establish if the product was damaged. Prompt delivery and have emailed them to send a replacement.
The charge on my credit card was 85.40.
Hope to receive the replacement without any hassle.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



DrMoriarty said:


> Incidentally, for those who really, really want/need an FM radio and are prepared to spend a bit more, I gather that Xtravision are selling off the  for €199 — although it doesn't appear on their website


 
I picked up the photo version in the US in September for around $200 and so far so good, although the Vision M is a nice piece of kit.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



fobs said:


> The charge on my credit card was 85.40.


Nice! 


> Hope to receive the replacement without any hassle.


Hope that goes OK. Keep us posted.


----------



## podgerodge (11 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player w/FM radio for €93.20 delivered*



Bazoo said:


> Mine arrived today - charging at the moment. It's looking good but pretty peeved about the lack of radio - would have been the clincher for me. Thanks for posting link to that other site Clubman with the even better deal - hubby is thinking of purchasing one for himself (he wouldn't be bothered about the absence of a radio). We'll see how mine goes.




Bazoo, if the radio is the clincher for you would you not be better off giving the Acer to your hubby and getting a different one for yourself with fm radio rather than getting another non fm one?  Ok maybe dearer if you really need 20gb.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

Possibly stupid question but the manual does not clarify - I presume that if you navigate the folder hierarchy and then choose a track to play then the player will play sequentially from that track onwards in whatever order the tracks were loaded or in alphabetical order or what? I presume that _"Once-Dir"_ is sequential play mode and _"Random-Dir"_ is "shuffle" mode? Also - does the player's firmware menus contain the sort of _"Engrish"_ misspellings that the manual includes?


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

Yup.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*



ClubMan said:


> Thanks - now when are you posting a comprehensive review?


Look what I came across since... a _really_ [broken link removed]!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2007)

Thanks - never found that with several _Google _searches! Very comprehensive review. I see the reviewer also refers to [broken link removed]! 

Any update on the battery? Do you reckon it's replaceable? Also - is the power supply 110-240V?


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

I didn't get around to ringing them yet to ask about the battery, and until I do I'm kinda reluctant to open it up and break that 'broken without warranty' seal. I'll try during the week...

The power supply is 100-240V AC.

One other thing I was glad to confirm was that the USB host function works well with my [broken link removed]. I was able to backup the contents of an almost-full 512Mb card in a couple of minutes.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2007)

Thanks _DrM_. I enjoyed reading that review by the way so thanks again for that.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

You're welcome. The reviewer has a kind of fun style all right; did you read any of his [broken link removed]? 

Y'know, maybe this thread more properly belongs in *I.T., Broadband and Digital Cameras* at this stage. Or not yet?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2007)

Yeah - I read the rest of his reviews/articles and enjoyed them too. You are probably right that this belongs in the other forum at this stage.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jan 2007)

/waves magic moderating stick...


----------



## tonykeogh (16 Jan 2007)

Has anyone had any problems with the Acer freezing?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2007)

The review mentioned above refers to it freezing with using the _USB _host mode feature to connect it to a hard drive (using a _USB _to _IDE _connector). Are you doing anything like that?


----------



## Ham Slicer (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

A friend bought the Acer after my tip-off.

I don't have an mp3 player so can't answer what sounds like a very simple question.

Basically he says when he puts the tracks on to the Acer they are in M4A format but won't play.  Do the tracks have to be converted or is he doing something wrong?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

I don't think that this player (or many others?) support M4A (MPEG4) so they would need to be converted to MP3 or WMA or something like that. There are lots of free and commercial tools available for managing and converting different digital audio formats.


----------



## Ham Slicer (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

so how do I download my cds then, I've been able to transfer mp3 format files, but can't put cds on..


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

I don't understand. If you have ripped your _CDs _to _MP3 _then you just copy the _MP3 _files over to the player. I don't know what you mean by:


> I've been able to transfer mp3 format files, but can't put cds on..


 Did you read the review that DrM linked to earlier?


----------



## Ham Slicer (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

ok thanks, yea I get it now...I'm just used to itunes and couldnt see the obvious...it should be fine now..


----------



## Keed (23 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

TonyKeogh

Yes mine froze after a few days. I stuck a paper clip into the reset hole as outlined in the review posted by Dr.Moriarty and that rebooted it and now it's working again


----------



## Bazoo (30 Jan 2007)

*Re: Acer 20Gb mp3 player for €93.20 delivered*

What I initially thought was a problem with the earphones turns out to be a problem with the player itself. It worked ok for about 2 weeks or so and then the sound went again in the left ear. I  thought I had a (second) pair of dud earphones so I tried another pair but it's the player that's faulty. Furthermore, there are faint lines which sometimes run through the text on the screen. I'v emailed the customer service address regarding a replacement or refund and am awaiting a reply.


----------



## fobs (2 Feb 2007)

fobs said:


> My Acer arrived by courier today but as the box was damaged had to refuse the product as could not establish if the product was damaged. Prompt delivery and have emailed them to send a replacement.
> The charge on my credit card was 85.40.
> Hope to receive the replacement without any hassle.


received my replacement today and Rachel Mauder in the customer service dept. who I dealt with was very good at tracking the order and keeping me informed. Mine was 85 euro deliverd through laptopsdirect.


----------

